# more on the daylight contact printner



## mysteryscribe (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm sure that somewhere I discussed my homemade daylight contact printer so Im going to skip to the update.  Even though it worked just fine as an outdoor sunlight generated contact printer, I felt the need to use it indoors as well.   Sooooooo

I picked up an aquarium light holder from goodwill a while back.  I switched to a 60 watt bult.  It burned the paper up at even ten seconds exposure, so rather than using a smaller bulb I decided to make more apertures.   Being the tightwad that I am.  I drilled them into coke bottle caps.  I sat one over the original opening and tested it.  Not enough light so I made a midsized on wa la....  

I can control the exposure of a reasonably good negative with how long I leave the light on.  With a thick negative I can go back to the no addl aperture.  Then with a thin negative I have the small aperture bottle cap.  

It actually works great and with mine, it can all be done in the daylight.  A big advantage for me.  its kind of like a daylight daylab for polaroid packs.

The negative and paper are under a heavy bit of plexiglass and all that goes inside a hollowed out 4x5 negative holder so I can do up to 4x5 contact prints.


----------

